# Stimulus Checks-Get Your Payment



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?

Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."

Like what does that mean?

And it isnt clear if we put dashes or not where they ask for our social security, or if we put our address that is on our tax returns.

I figured you would, but I tried both my new and old address as well as dashes/not dashes for the S.S.

Maybe its really sensitive...does anyone else have this issue? Typical government sh*t


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


Im getting the same. Figure my address might be the problem. Allegedly we have until the 24th to get it in there before we are resigned to paper checks.

I'm gonna give it a couple days and hope it's something that can get worked out if lots of others are having the same issue.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I must’ve put in the wrong information to many times, they’ve locked me out for 24 hours, I can’t even change my direct deposit or my address because the stupid tax people put the wrong freaking address on my tax forms


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Yea exactly uggg

Do you guys know how many tries you get per day before being locked out?

I foresee a lot people not getting their check over this esp if you only have till April 24'th to use the service.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Do you guys know how many tries you get per day before being locked out?

I foresee a lot people not getting their check over this esp if you only have till April 24'th to use the service.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Did they put uber in charge of that? 😅


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

These questions are being discussed in this thread. There is little doubt this site is going to be hammered for days/weeks. Fortunately/hopefully this should not affect the payment schedule, just us knowing what the schedule is.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> Yea exactly uggg
> 
> Do you guys know how many tries you get per day before being locked out?
> 
> I foresee a lot people not getting their check over this esp if you only have till April 24'th to use the service.


So I was receiving the same message today. I believe the site says status is updated once per day. I had my brother who worked at a warehouse and barber shop check his status and it said he qualified and the money would be direct deposited to his account.

Might be fuc%ed as rideshare drivers. Or it's just me.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

How stupid of the irs to combine, check payment status with, enter DD banking information! Creates way too many users clogging the works.

I know my payment status! It’s wait weeks for a check! That’s why I wish to enter my banking info! Grrrr!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> How stupid of the irs to combine, check payment status with, enter DD banking information! Creates way too many users clogging the works.
> 
> I know my payment status! It's wait weeks for a check! That's why I wish to enter my banking info! Grrrr!


Weeks?? I have to wait until September to get a paper check if I can't update my info &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> Weeks?? I have to wait until September to get a paper check if I can't update my info &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


Would you be able to work with the USPS for forwarding if it's a matter of old address/you moved?

nvm read that it's because of wrong address... I wonder how wrong... sometimes USPS figures it out... maybe contact them to see if there's a way to fix that instead of wait.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Would you be able to work with the USPS for forwarding if it's a matter of old address/you moved?
> 
> nvm read that it's because of wrong address... I wonder how wrong... sometimes USPS figures it out... maybe contact them to see if there's a way to fix that instead of wait.


My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong, plus I hadn't filed 2017, 2018 or 2019 until just three weeks ago, and I owed for 2019 and didn't want to give them my direct deposit information so they couldn't just take the money out of my account.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong, plus I hadn't filed 2017, 2018 or 2019 until just three weeks ago, and I owed for 2019 and didn't want to give them my direct deposit information so they couldn't just take the money out of my account.


How wrong is it? Just one letter or like completely wrong? Because the zip and street number is most important. The name itself, the postal office can deduce.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong, plus I hadn't filed 2017, 2018 or 2019 until just three weeks ago, and I owed for 2019 and didn't want to give them my direct deposit information so they couldn't just take the money out of my account.


If your zip plus 4 is right they could, technically, leave everything else blank and it would still get to you.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong, plus I hadn't filed 2017, 2018 or 2019 until just three weeks ago, and I owed for 2019 and didn't want to give them my direct deposit information so they couldn't just take the money out of my account.


I was bumming on not having filed 19 yet. But damn cant imagine just barely filing 17 and 18.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


Just now tried and no issues.
The site has "Question Marks" icons for SS number and it says to enter only 9 digit number.
For the Zip, they only want 5 digit zip...NO plus 4
Address, only requires street address. NO City and NO Sate.
DOB must be formatted as: 01/01/1900 ie MM/DD/YYYY (2 digit month/2 digit day/4 digit year)


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


Did you file both 18 and 19, just 18, or just 19?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


I got the same message. This happens because IRS hasn't determined our records yet. They are now working on those who paid tax electronically.
When I researched on line, Stimulus check will be sent out to people who have filed with paper check possibly after 4th week of May. It said that sending check process could be longer than 5 months.
What I did right now is I made partial payment via electronically hoping IRS has got my bank account information. I did pay only $300 now and I will wait and see how it goes. By the way, my friends who paid via electronically have already received payment. :frown:


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How wrong is it? Just one letter or like completely wrong? Because the zip and street number is most important. The name itself, the postal office can deduce.


They spelled the street name totally wrong, got the house number, City, state and zip correct


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


The check is a lie . . .











MissAnne said:


> Weeks?? I have to wait until September to get a paper check if I can't update my info &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


Just in time for Christmas.
If stores are open . . .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If your zip plus 4 is right they could, technically, leave everything else blank and it would still get to you.


The problem is not most pple know their 4 after the standard zip and if they put in the zip and it's in a program that recognizes the zip and can add 4 digits based on the street number and street name... they would not have sent it with the wrong street name so I bet they don't have similar systems as the one I have at work or the one ups, FedEx and so forth uses to tell me the "preferred" address vs the one I type in.


MissAnne said:


> They spelled the street name totally wrong, got the house number, City, state and zip correct


im sorry for your situation, it must be frustrating. They better have given you a huge discount if not altogether waive the fee charged for filing your taxes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong,


I would be willing to bet, that if you went to the PO and gave them a change of address form with the wrong address changed to the right address it would fix it ... at least long enough to get the check.
No harm if it doesn't work.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The problem is not most pple know their 4 after the standard zip and if they put in the zip and it's in a program that recognizes the zip and can add 4 digits based on the street number and street name... they would not have sent it with the wrong street name so I bet they don't have similar systems as the one I have at work or the one ups, FedEx and so forth uses to tell me the "preferred" address vs the one I type in.
> 
> im sorry for your situation, it must be frustrating. They better have given you a huge discount if not altogether waive the fee charged for filing your taxes.


I got my taxes done for free through a college here in Salt Lake, so no refund to ask for


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I got my stimulus today and both of my adult sons and their wives got theirs today also. I was never certain that we would really see one but Trump came through. OK so did congress.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> My stupid tax people spelled my street name wrong, plus I hadn't filed 2017, 2018 or 2019 until just three weeks ago, and I owed for 2019 and didn't want to give them my direct deposit information so they couldn't just take the money out of my account.


Lol im laughing because you think the IRS cant EASILY find your account info.. Yea I thought that untill i went to buy gas and those bastards took everything.. Lol lucky for me i called crying and begging for mercy and they gave it back 2 days later.. In other words IRS gets what they want!!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I got my stimulus today and both of my adult sons and their wives got theirs today also. I was never certain that we would really see one but Trump came through. OK so did congress.


It was a compromise. Bernie Sanders Wanted $2,000 per adult. Trump wanted $1,500. McConnell wanted $1,000. End result was $1,200.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


A lot of people are getting that. I'm one of them. I owed though so right now I'm going to have to wait for a paper check unless they get the site set up to put in my info.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Has this changed for anyone that was receiving the cannot determine status message?


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Question about having trouble with the site. Somebody told me, I don't know if this is true, that if you pay part of the taxes you owe the IRS, they will have your banking info on file. Has anyone else heard this or tried this?


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> Question about having trouble with the site. Somebody told me, I don't know if this is true, that if you pay part of the taxes you owe the IRS, they will have your banking info on file. Has anyone else heard this or tried this?


Not according to the faqs page on the irs page. One of the threads in the faq discusses if you paid taxes will they be able to use that info to dd. They state no.

I still cant even get an update on why they cant determine my shit. I freakin paid taxes in 2018 so I should def qualify.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

_justjosh said:


> So I was receiving the same message today. I believe the site says status is updated once per day. I had my brother who worked at a warehouse and barber shop check his status and it said he qualified and the money would be direct deposited to his account.
> 
> Might be fuc%ed as rideshare drivers. Or it's just me.


What exactly does that mean have the status updated daily? I mean the first time you try, it gives you an error message. so, you have to try again before getting locked out. So, if you mean updated status as in approval/form of payment that wouldn't make sense. Or do you mean the site doesn't recognize any attempts after the first attempt till you try again in 24 hours? Make sense?

What exactly does that mean have the status updated daily? I mean the first time you try, it gives you an error message. so, you have to try again before getting locked out. So, if you mean updated status as in approval/form of payment that wouldn't make sense. Or do you mean the site doesn't recognize any attempts after the first attempt till you try again in 24 hours? Make sense?



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Just now tried and no issues.
> The site has "Question Marks" icons for SS number and it says to enter only 9 digit number.
> For the Zip, they only want 5 digit zip...NO plus 4
> Address, only requires street address. NO City and NO Sate.
> ...


What about apartments? Do you put #2 in that format?


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> What exactly does that mean have the status updated daily? I mean the first time you try, it gives you an error message. so, you have to try again before getting locked out. So, if you mean updated status as in approval/form of payment that wouldn't make sense. Or do you mean the site doesn't recognize any attempts after the first attempt till you try again in 24 hours? Make sense?


Ok think of it like this thread. You check back often to see if people reply etc to the page. The person you want to hear from only responds once each day. So the first time you check is gonna be the same as the next time you check until the following day.

They update their information on your status or all the statuses once each day. Its not a real time update.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I got the same message. This happens because IRS hasn't determined our records yet. They are now working on those who paid tax electronically.
> When I researched on line, Stimulus check will be sent out to people who have filed with paper check possibly after 4th week of May. It said that sending check process could be longer than 5 months.
> What I did right now is I made partial payment via electronically hoping IRS has got my bank account information. I did pay only $300 now and I will wait and see how it goes. By the way, my friends who paid via electronically have already received payment. :frown:


Do you mean your friends made a partial payment towards their taxes owed through the irs.gov site? They received their stimulus check that way? Did they not have any banking info on file prior to that?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I finally got in going through the IRS app, got all my direct deposit stuff updated and I am good to go


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I would be willing to bet, that if you went to the PO and gave them a change of address form with the wrong address changed to the right address it would fix it ... at least long enough to get the check.
> No harm if it doesn't work.


The post office doesn't forward government mail unfortunately. I looked into this too. So, changing address with post office won't help.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


One of the following:
1. Not eligible.
2. If you recently filed 2019, then you have to wait until they finish processing your return. 
3. Your address doesn't match (moved since 2018?).


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

If you get your tax return and you type it in exactly as it appears, you should be ok.

Also, does anyone know if the site is capital sensitive? The info on my return is all capitals. So, I am wondering if it will work with lowercase


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

misscrystal said:


> What about apartments? Do you put #2 in that format?


Dunno. But I would leave apt # out.



misscrystal said:


> If you get your tax return and you type it in exactly as it appears, you should be ok.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the site is capital sensitive? The info on my return is all capitals. So, I am wondering if it will work with lowercase


Lower case is best for website scripts to decipher, if upper case is needed scripts will convert to that upper case. 
have thought about entering address the "wrong" way (If known how spelling is flawed) to see if you get anything?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> I finally got in going through the IRS app, got all my direct deposit stuff updated and I am good to go


My bad everyone, I thought I was on the IRS app, but I was actually on the website, sorry for giving out bad info


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I gave up as of yesterday.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I get SSI auto deposit, so it should come to my bank, I have not seen an ACH alert yet, so I am miffed a bit


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> My bad everyone, I thought I was on the IRS app, but I was actually on the website, sorry for giving out bad info


Thank you for clarifying. Did you do anything at all different from the last time you tried and got the error message?



Poopy54 said:


> I get SSI auto deposit, so it should come to my bank, I have not seen an ACH alert yet, so I am miffed a bit


There is an answer for you on the irs.gov website, but on this cell phone I don't know how to find it. I will do it later on this evening if no one else does.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Thank you for clarifying. Did you do anything at all different from the last time you tried and got the error message?


The only thing I did different was wait MORE than 24 hours, put in my SSN, my birthday and the address they have on my 2018 and 2019 federal tax returns, my ZIP Code and Bam it worked, I was so surprised I didn't have all the paperwork with me ....I've never ran so fast up the stairs to my office ever&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"Currently, there is a known issue that’s preventing users from receiving their stimulus payments. Our technical team is already working on fixing this ASAP."
IRS and Uber Joint Support Center


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I gave up as of yesterday.


Never give up.
Never.
Ever.

Take a rest, if you're tired ... but, never ever quit.



TemptingFate said:


> IRS and Uber Joint Support Center*


I got their logo.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> I get SSI auto deposit, so it should come to my bank, I have not seen an ACH alert yet, so I am miffed a bit


Below is a copy paste from: https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment-frequently-asked-questions#elig

""Social Security and Railroad Retirement recipients who are not typically required to file a tax return need to take no action.

The IRS will use the information on the Form SSA-1099 and Form RRB-1099 to generate Economic Impact Payments of $1,200 to these individuals even if they did not file tax returns in 2018 or 2019.

Recipients will receive these payments as a direct deposit, or by paper check, just as they would normally receive their benefits.

Social Security Disability Insurance (SSDI) recipients are also part of this group who don't need to take action.

For Social Security, Railroad retirees and SSDI who have qualifying children, they can take an additional step to receive $500 per qualifying child.""

I hope this answers your question satisfactorily, Poppy54.

-Allen


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> The only thing I did different was wait MORE than 24 hours, put in my SSN, my birthday and the address they have on my 2018 and 2019 federal tax returns, my ZIP Code and Bam it worked, I was so surprised I didn't have all the paperwork with me ....I've never ran so fast up the stairs to my office ever&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


I can get to this part and get the eligible but need bank info page (even though they have my bank info from last year).

It's the page with entering account and routing number that fails every time for me. Of course I only get a few tries before being locked out for another 24 hours.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FloridaMan33 said:


> I can get to this part and get the eligible but need bank info page (even though they have my bank info from last year).
> 
> It's the page with entering account and routing number that fails every time for me. Of course I only get a few tries before being locked out for another 24 hours.


If you go to this IRS webpage https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript and view your IRS 2018 or 2019 records (they call it a transcript), you can see what the IRS has on file for your Adjusted Gross Income (AGI) and Refund. Sometimes they make small changes.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> If you go to this IRS webpage https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript and view your IRS 2018 or 2019 records (they call it a transcript), you can see what the IRS has on file for your Adjusted Gross Income (AGI) and Refund. Sometimes they make small changes.


Thanks, but I checked it and it matched my records. I did my 2019 return, maybe I'll give the 2018 return a try. Also wonder what to do if you have a negative AGI (they don't allow - symbol) and no refund. Do you select refund or had to pay? It's zero. There should be an option "I didn't have to pay or get a refund."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

misscrystal said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting through the site?
> 
> Does anyone else get the error message "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time."
> 
> ...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FloridaMan33 said:


> Thanks, but I checked it and it matched my records. I did my 2019 return, maybe I'll give the 2018 return a try. Also wonder what to do if you have a negative AGI (they don't allow - symbol) and no refund. Do you select refund or had to pay? It's zero. There should be an option "I didn't have to pay or get a refund."


Three days ago, an IRS spokesman said they were working to help those who fall into your category.
https://newsbeezer.com/irs-stimulus-check-breakdown-faq/


Poopy54 said:


> I get SSI auto deposit, so it should come to my bank, I have not seen an ACH alert yet, so I am miffed a bit


This morning (3rd day trying) I went to https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment , entered my SSN/Address and the next window said "Your direct deposit is scheduled for April 22, 2020." So apparently they're working out the kinks. Big improvement over 2009. Took 60 days then.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Many people confuse between tax return and tax refund. 
To simplify...
Irs will send money DD only to those who got money back in 2018 and 2019 directly to their account. To those who had REFUND. 
Those who got their REFUND by mail..option to add your DD info will be displayed.
ALL others who had to pay extra to irs in 2018 and 2019 or those who had $0.00.. will not have an option to add DD info and will get paper check and will get that error message. 
Now for those who had to pay extra... based on earnings reported then...people who earned 10000 or less will get money from first check batch by mail...5 million of people per batch..2nd batch to those who earned more and so on..so those who earned top qualifying amount can expect theit check by the end of 2020.
For some reason..irs doesnt let you add your DD info if you paid extra at your tax RETURN...maybe to prevent fraud.

Hopefully soon irs will allow those to paid extra taxes to add DD info..to speed it up.


----------



## FloridaMan33 (Apr 15, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Three days ago, an IRS spokesman said they were working to help those who fall into your category.
> https://newsbeezer.com/irs-stimulus-check-breakdown-faq/
> 
> This morning (3rd day trying) I went to https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment , entered my SSN/Address and the next window said "Your direct deposit is scheduled for April 22, 2020." So apparently they're working out the kinks. Big improvement over 2009. Took 60 days then.


Thank you. I checked today and it gave me the message it's scheduled. Perhaps some issues have been fixed as you said.

For anyone else who had issues I'd say give it a try today.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Did they put uber in charge of that? &#128517;


Yes, and Rohit is assisting. Thank you for being a valued partner!


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

EVERYONE THIS MAY BE WHY A LOT OF INDIVIDUALS HAVE PROBLEMS. THIS IS SOMETHING ANOTHER USER POSTED. HAS ANYONE ELSE FOUND THIS TRUE?

Many people confuse between tax return and tax refund.
To simplify...
Irs will send money DD only to those who got money back in 2018 and 2019 directly to their account. To those who had REFUND.
Those who got their REFUND by mail..option to add your DD info will be displayed.
ALL others who had to pay extra to irs in 2018 and 2019 or those who had $0.00.. will not have an option to add DD info and will get paper check and will get that error message.
Now for those who had to pay extra... based on earnings reported then...people who earned 10000 or less will get money from first check batch by mail...5 million of people per batch..2nd batch to those who earned more and so on..so those who earned top qualifying amount can expect theit check by the end of 2020.
For some reason..irs doesnt let you add your DD info if you paid extra at your tax RETURN...maybe to prevent fraud.

Hopefully soon irs will allow those to paid extra taxes to add DD info..to speed it up.


Personally, I owed taxes last year and this year. I had no refunds. I haven't filed my 2019 and I was hoping they would just use my 2018. I figured I could just add my bank info like the website states. This user is saying unless you got a refund, you won't be able to add your bank info once you get on website. Everyone that owed money to the IRS, but had no refund will have to get a paper chec


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Before we start jumping all over..here is everything about it.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/how-to-use-the-tools-on-irsgov-to-get-your-economic-impact-payment
Find your situation on their table and read everything in that section.

I would recommend opening this link on reg.computer...at least in my case...on my phone the text is all over..


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

This site says you MAY use direct deposit.....whatever that means....so why are you set on it not being an option at all?

Did you read that somewhere?



UberEunuch said:


> Before we start jumping all over..here is everything about it.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/how-to-use-the-tools-on-irsgov-to-get-your-economic-impact-payment
> Find your situation on their table and read everything in that section.
> ...


This site says you MAY use direct deposit.....whatever that means....so why are you set on it not being an option at all?

Did you read that somewhere?


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Read the rest of it
...if this tool doesnt offer an option to ad...

Later on..depending how much you made..you can check to see if your stimulus is processed...


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Note that if you file with TurboTax, H&R Block or other popular services you might have a problem checking the status and setting up direct deposit, The Washington Post reported.

I don't care about it being processed as I dont want it being mailed. I care about adding my bank info. All this site says is you MAY be able to do it. There is too much conflicting info out there.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Using word MAY is nothing but legal liability protection...the word WILL is what counts.

I wish im wrong since i too want it today but it is not what i care or dont about.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

If you have a child who turned 17 in 2019, and if you haven't filed 2019 taxes yet, then don't file until you get your stimulus check.

I followed this advice from https://www.dallasnews.com/news/pol...ependents-wont-get-coronavirus-stimulus-cash/ :



> ...someone has a child who was 16 on the 2018 return - and therefore eligible for the $500 check. That child would no longer be young enough to qualify based on a 2019 tax return, much less one for 2020. So it could make sense for the parents to hold off filing their 2019 return, particularly since the stimulus package doesn't include a clawback provision for payments that end up going out.


That's exactly what happened to us... we got the $500 credit for our child who turned 17 in 2019.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Just now tried and no issues.
> The site has "Question Marks" icons for SS number and it says to enter only 9 digit number.
> For the Zip, they only want 5 digit zip...NO plus 4
> Address, only requires street address. NO City and NO Sate.
> ...


I got that exact payment status wording. I checked again two days later, then it said it was being mailed the 24th. This is really frustrating. I know I put my correct bank information in when I initially went to "Get my Payment."
Ugh!!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

amp man said:


> I got that exact payment status wording. I checked again two days later, then it said it was being mailed the 24th. This is really frustrating. I know I put my correct bank information in when I initially went to "Get my Payment."
> Ugh!!!


So far I haven't been able to find an exact answer anywhere. I keep getting "According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time" I don't owe them anything and only pay every year. Do I get a stimulus check? My UI application was sent over a month ago and still no money either.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm still getting the same screen when I log into IRS portal to HELL ‼‼.....hopefully Monday I didn't get the message for paper check....fingers crossed


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Finally found some recently updated in-depth info on the payment status unavailable https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...imulus-check-or-its-for-the-wrong-amount.html


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm still getting the same screen when I log into IRS portal to HELL ‼‼.....hopefully Monday I didn't get the message for paper check....fingers crossed


There is no need...they told you about your stimulus. You can not get it to your dd acc. When? Find yourself on the table of your income bracket...


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Do you know if this is based on net or gross?



UberEunuch said:


> There is no need...they told you about your stimulus. You can not get it to your dd acc. When? Find yourself on the table of your income bracket...
> 
> Do you know if this is based on net or gross?
> What is the site you saw it? Thank you
> ...


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Gross.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

UberEunuch said:


> Many people confuse between tax return and tax refund.
> To simplify...
> Irs will send money DD only to those who got money back in 2018 and 2019 directly to their account. To those who had REFUND.
> Those who got their REFUND by mail..option to add your DD info will be displayed.
> ...


Well this would make sense in a government way of thinking. Now the question is, do they go by gross income or AGI. I halfway hope it's gross as by then my address should have fully updated in their system and I won't have to mess with a lost check process.

Thank you for the clarification. For my sanity's sake I'm just gonna run with it lol.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> Do you mean your friends made a partial payment towards their taxes owed through the irs.gov site? They received their stimulus check that way? Did they not have any banking info on file prior to that?


They paid total payment while filing electronically. I have figured out that whoever made electronics payments towards their taxes in 2018, they received stimulus checks and who filed early in 2020. So I guess it is a little late to make electronics payment if you file late in 2020, they will be going to check 2018 filing status.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> They paid total payment while filing electronically. I have figured out that whoever made electronics payments towards their taxes in 2018, they received stimulus checks and who filed early in 2020. So I guess it is a little late to make electronics payment if you file late in 2020, they will be going to check 2018 filing status.


Not so.
I filed in 2019 but did not provide bank info.
I filed in April 2020 and provided bank info for my refund. 
I was notified that my stimulus check will be deposited to my bank on April 22. So they used my 2020 info that they've only had for a couple of weeks.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

So before it used to say a paper check was coming. Now it says it cannot determine my eligibility


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Not so.
> I filed in 2019 but did not provide bank info.
> I filed in April 2020 and provided bank info for my refund.
> I was notified that my stimulus check will be deposited to my bank on April 22. So they used my 2020 info that they've only had for a couple of weeks.


What date did you file? I filed april 2nd and still no stimulus check yet


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

CaliBestDriver said:


> What date did you file? I filed april 2nd and still no stimulus check yet


Filed April 6 with TurboTax. 
Refund received April 16. 
Stimulus ACH deposit expected April 22 according to IRS website.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm still getting the same screen when I log into IRS portal to HELL ‼‼.....hopefully Monday I didn't get the message for paper check....fingers crossed


Mine has said that since Friday .... no update &#129324;&#129324;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> Yea exactly uggg
> 
> Do you guys know how many tries you get per day before being locked out?
> 
> I foresee a lot people not getting their check over this esp if you only have till April 24'th to use the service.


You get 7 tries. If you get locked out and keep trying it'll reset the 24 hour lock every time you try. After it locks you out don't go back till the next day.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberEunuch said:


> There is no need...they told you about your stimulus. You can not get it to your dd acc. When? Find yourself on the table of your income bracket..





MissAnne said:


> Mine has said that since Friday .... no update &#129324;&#129324;


Same here.....no update yet


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This is so ****ed up. You gonna tell me our states can't advance us money and then collect from the federal government later? I paid state taxes all my life and it's very likely I won't receive either stimulus or UI until after I'm back working. So sick of hearing people cry stating they only have $100 to their name for the whole month. There are people legitimately struggling out there, and I'm not talking about falling behind on rent or car payments. How disappointing... When this is over I'm inquiring with my attorney whether any back pay I'm entitled to can be recovered from this.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

So, someone made a good point above...is it based on your gross or your annual gross income?

I have it going to a wrong address so I basically have to stalk my old house waiting for the mailman those days.

I am going to try talking to the new renters


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> So, someone made a good point above...is it based on your gross or your annual gross income?
> 
> I have it going to a wrong address so I basically have to stalk my old house waiting for the mailman those days.
> 
> I am going to try talking to the new renters


you have 3 cats?


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> you have 3 cats?


No I went to a cat cafe in LA~I have one kitty.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> So, someone made a good point above...is it based on your gross or your annual gross income?
> 
> I have it going to a wrong address so I basically have to stalk my old house waiting for the mailman those days.
> 
> I am going to try talking to the new renters


You can do an official change of address online with the post office for $1.05. I read in one article or another that is what the IRS is recommending, to have an up to date address with USPS. Or you can just have it forwarded from that old address if you know it's going there.

If it was just for this stimulus I wouldn't worry obviously, since it's already been mailed or it'd take too long to update. My thinking was for the second round stimulus checks, just in case those do happen. Better safe than sorry.

EDIT: To answer the other question, it seems they must be going off AGI. I've seen a lot of Uber drivers here post they are getting it mailed on the 24th and since most full time drivers AGI is less than $10k, this would make sense.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I was told the reason some can't get a status is because if you owed taxes and used Turbo Tax they did not take down your direct deposit info. Makes actual sense to me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Whoo, looks like I will be getting a paper check end of may. I know the irs has my real address due to all that lovely mail they send demanding collection.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I FINALLY was able to put my information in today. I’m self employed along with being a Uber driver. My income is nonexistent at this point thanks to the industry I work in. Fortunately, I already live with family who has been helping and I was able to defer some bills. We thank God that I’ll get my stimulus check next week because for the bills I do have to pay in May I was going to tell those creditors “PAYMENT STATUS NOT AVAILABLE!”


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I was told the reason some can't get a status is because if you owed taxes and used Turbo Tax they did not take down your direct deposit info. Makes actual sense to me.


I used HR Block online free software and I owed. Didn't make a payment but scheduled it to come out of my bank on 7/15/20. Been getting "Payment status not Available" since 4/15. Today it finally let me in and accepted my bank info.

Said no update is available on when or how it's coming yet, but since they only update it once a day, I'm hoping it'll tell me tomorrow.

I have to assume they fixed this as part of their maintenance they are announcing over these 3 days.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

My Get My Payment status hasn’t changed in over a week since I gave them my direct deposit info.... WTF?? Any else not getting updates??


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

_justjosh said:


> So I was receiving the same message today. I believe the site says status is updated once per day. I had my brother who worked at a warehouse and barber shop check his status and it said he qualified and the money would be direct deposited to his account.
> 
> Might be fuc%ed as rideshare drivers. Or it's just me.


May 11th and I still have not gotten a penny . Even after writing the Dept. of Treasury 4 times . Still nothing .I filed and paid my taxes . Still nothing !!


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> May 11th and I still have not gotten a penny . Even after writing the Dept. of Treasury 4 times . Still nothing .I filed and paid my taxes . Still nothing !!


I just received my check on friday. And then received my california PuA card on saturday.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

President Trump is working to convince Mitch McConnell to send out more relief money to Americans, ASAP.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/22/coronavirus-stimulus-trump-wants-to-send-out-more-relief-money.html


----------

